# Nước rửa chén elmie nội địa Nhật có chất lượng không?



## xuansang (13/11/19)

Bạn cần loại nước rửa chén ít làm khô tay, ít bào mòn vật dụng, không hóa chất nhưng vẫn rửa sạch? Thử tham khảo nước rửa chén elmie nội địa Nhật này nhé!

*Lý do nên chọn nước rửa chén elmie?*
Nước rửa chén ELMIE đậm đặc nhưng dịu nhẹ cho da nhạy cảm đến từ Nhật Bản là giải pháp hiệu quả cả về kinh tế lẫn sức khỏe

Thứ nhất: Nước rửa chén ELMIE rất đậm đặc, sản phẩm giúp tiết kiệm chi phí khi chỉ cần 2 nắp chai dung dịch pha với nửa lít nước để làm sạch rất nhiều chén bát. Vậy thì chỉ cần đầu tư 1 chai 500ml là có thể dùng được lâu dài. Thêm vào đó, chai 500ml còn giúp giải quyết cả vấn đề không gian lưu trữ vì nó nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi.

Thứ 2, tay là rất dễ bị già cỗi và nó thể hiện rõ nhất tuổi tác của con người, nhất là đối với phụ nữ. Với thành phần tự nhiên (có giấy tờ chứng minh của nhà sản xuất), chiết xuất dầu dừa chiếm đến 5.28% giúp làm ẩm và mềm bề mặt da. Da tay không bị khô ráp, nhờn rít như khi dùng các loại nước rửa thông thường.

Thứ 3, không tạo bọt nhiều. Nó có thành phần đơn giản nhưng hiệu quả cao, nước thải cũng dễ dàng phân giải trong tự nhiên giúp bảo vệ môi trường. Đặc biệt không gây hen suyễn, và các vấn đề hô hấp của con người như nước rửa không rõ xuất xứ.

Thứ 4, sản phẩm thương hiệu ELMIE này là hàng nội địa Nhật Bản được cung cấp bởi công ty TI XI AI có đầy đủ giấy tờ chứng minh rõ ràng.

*Cách dùng nước rửa chén ELMIE*
Bước 1: Loại bỏ thức ăn, dầu mỡ thừa trên chén bát dĩa bằng khăn giấy hoặc tráng qua nước

Bước 2: Pha 10ml nước rửa bát ELMIE với 500ml nước (tức là khoảng 2 nắp chai nước suối pha với 1 chai nước 500ml). Khuấy đều dung dịch sau đó dùng để rửa chén như bình thường.

Bước 3: Tráng lại với nước sạch để khô ráo và cất chén bát tránh bụi bặm.

Lưu ý: nhà sản xuất có đủ giấy tờ chứng minh sản phẩm không có hóa chất. Theo đó, nước rửa bát ELMIE không có màu, không có mùi, tạo ra rất ít bọt. Chúng ta sẽ cảm thấy không quen trong vài lần sử dụng đầu.

*Cách mua*
Nếu như bạn đã “phải lòng” sản phẩm vàng của thương hiệu ELMIE nội địa Nhật này cũng như muốn dùng nó thì TI XI AI là nhà phân phối độc quyền, là nơi mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Tại TI XI AI, chúng tôi cam kết có đầy đủ giấy tờ nhập khẩu, chứng minh sản phẩm là chất lượng. Ngoài sản phẩm chai 500ml chúng tôi còn cung cấp NƯỚC RỬA CHÉN TÚI NILON 400ML với giá tiết kiệm hơn.

Quý vị có thể xem giá, mua sản phẩm bằng cách:

Đến chuỗi cửa hàng và siêu thị như Hachi Hachi, Genshai, USMart, Century HealthCare
Xem thông tin sản phẩm tại website của TI XI AI




​Địa chỉ các cửa hàng:

*Hệ thống Hachi Hachi – chuyên hàng nội địa Nhật chính hãng*

173 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, P. 11, Q. Phú Nhuận, TPHCM
234 Đường 3/2, P.12, Q.10, TPHCM
1030 Nguyễn Văn Linh, P. Tân Phong, Q.7, TPHCM
224A Pasteur, P.6, Q.3, TPHCM
527D Phan Văn Trị, P.5, Q. Gò Vấp, TPHCM
*Hệ thống USMart:*

Quận 1: 329 Trần Hưng Đạo, P. Cô Giang, Quận 1, TPHCM.
Quận 7: 169 Nguyễn Đức Cảnh, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TPHCM.
Quận Tân Bình: 1033 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, P. 7, Quận Tân Bình, TPHCM.
Quận Thủ Đức: Lầu 4, TTTM Gigamall, 240 – 242 Phạm Văn Đồng, Hiệp Bình Chánh, Quận Thủ Đức.
*Hệ thống Genshai – là chuỗi siêu thị tích hợp với khu chung cư tiện lợi để mua sắm*

Sapphire Tower 1 – Saigon Pearl, 7000, 92 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, Phường 22, Bình thạnh, Hồ Chí Minh
The Vista, 628C Xa Lộ Hà Nội, Phường An Phú, Quận 2, Hồ Chí Minh.
Vista Verde, Phan Văn Đáng, Phường Thạnh Mỹ Lợi, Quận 2, Hồ Chí Minh
*Farmer’s Market:*

486 Nguyễn Thị Thập, F Tân Quy, Q.7
496 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 2, Quận 3
123 (số cũ 218) Phan Xích Long, F2, Q. Phú Nhuận
*Century Healthcare – Century là chuỗi nhà thuốc và mỹ phẩm hàng đầu Indonesia.*

B2-10A, 65 Lê Lợi, Phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1, TP HCM
L4-10B Gigamall 240-242 Phạm Văn Đồng, P. Hiệp Bình Chánh, Q. Thủ Đức, TP.HCM
Century Health Care Bitexco, Saigon Centre, AEON,…
Hệ thống Vistar Pharma: Quận 1, Quận 5, Tân Bình, Bình Thạnh


----------

